# Anyone good with HTML code?



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I am fairly experienced with html. I understand how it works. Just recently 2 of the pages on my sites have decided not to work entirely. I made no changes to them and have compared them line for line to see if there is any difference between similar pages that work fine and the problem pages. Nothing! If anyone is good with html code, can you please help me figure this one out!?


Here is the code for the problem page:







RecklessTs.com::Funny Shirts::funny bar shirt
































































































 
















Questions?/Comments?


Which way to the bar?
Now $16.00
Shipping Included!

Description:
Im craving me a double Jack and Coke. Who cares if its only 8AM, Im thirsty!











SizeSmallMediumLargeX-Large











[TD]


<< Prev.
|
Next >>

[/TD]








































  Copyright © 2006 RecklessTs.com, Inc. All rights reserved. 


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Did you try running it through a W3C validator? It might be able to pick up the problem?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

You forgot to close the title tag.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

So he did... well, that proved easy enough


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------

